# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  A revolutionary induction technique - R.W.I technique

## LogicInLife

*The R.W.I (Repetition of Writing Induction) Technique* 
By LogicInLife

*Origin:* 
Before I describe the technique, I would like to give the readers some background information on how I came up with it. 
While reading, “Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming” by Stephen Laberge, I came across an Appendix “Supplementary Exercises” in which Stephen Laberge gives his readers an exercise list for increasing will power. One of the examples he published is this, “Write 100 times, ‘I will write a useless exercise.”
A sudden flash back of my childhood came to mind when I read this section in his book. My ex-step father used to make me ‘write lines’ whenever I had done something bad to learn from my mistake. Nonetheless, once I had written ‘I will not forget my house key’ a thousand times, I never forgot to take it with me whenever I had left for school. 
Psychologically speaking, repetition is key for learning and memorization and the power of writing something (opposed to thinking or speaking) X amount of times can be extremely effective. 

*My theory:* 
 “If I write my mantra down multiple times, line for line (opposed to the cheating method of letters down the page), will I in fact remember it in my dreams?”

*My Results:* 
A.In my first night I wrote, “Every time I sleep, I will remember my dreams and remember that I am dreaming.” 30 times. – That night I had one lucid dream. 
B.In my second night I used the same sentence and wrote it down 100 times – resulting in 3 lucid dreams the second night. 
C.In my third night I used the same sentence and wrote it down 30 more times in which I experienced 3 lucid dreams that were extremely vivid. 

**In my lucid dreams, I just knew that I was dreaming. I didn’t conduct reality checks and I did not have to catch odd occurrences. I believe this is due to the specific mantra I wrote.* 

*What you need:* 
1.A notebook (I bought one especially for this experiment)
2.Several pens (I feel like pens are more of a statement for writing, permanent and bold) 
3.A personal mantra
_Examples:_
a.Every time I sleep I will remember my dreams and remember that I am dreaming.
b.Tonight I will remember my dreams and realize I am dreaming.
c.Tonight I will see my hands in my dreams and realize I am dreaming. 

*How to:* 
1.Open up your notebook and make sure all distractions are put away. **Make sure you WRITE; this will NOT work with typing.* 
2.Pick your mantra and set a goal for how many lines you will write. (It gets hard when your hand cramps up and boredom sets over) 
3.While writing make sure the *sentence is being focused on*. (I usually read the sentence while writing) 
4.Make it to your Goal and shut your notebook. The next time you write, start your sentence count back at 1. 

Thoughts, Notes and Expansions: 

-I do not and did not use reality checks, nor do I confirm my mantras before sleeping. *BUT that does not mean it will work for everyone without reality checks.* 
-*This method may not work for everyone.* 
-I believe this method would also work for dream incubation or intentions to do specific things whilst in a dream. Ex. I will practice soccer juggling in my dreams tonight. 


Please leave feedback for other users! 

Thank you,
Logic In Life

----------


## TimeDragon97

Wow! This is awesome! I'll definitely have to try this!  ::D:

----------


## LogicInLife

> Wow! This is awesome! I'll definitely have to try this!



Yeah defiantly let me know how it goes for you!  :smiley:

----------


## Ksero

Giving it a shot tonight, although I have DILDs by often enough, I'll see if this increases the frequency.

----------


## melanieb

> *The R.W.I (Repetition of Writing Induction) Technique* 
> 
> **Make sure you WRITE; this will NOT work with typing.*





I don't mean to rain on the parade...this certainly is a good exercise.

But you *can also achieve this* with typing.  

The act of writing works well because of the connections made but you will also make similar connections while typing. As long you're getting lucid...the manner in which you get there matters not.

Anyway, saying all that, I point you to the AutoSuggestion Thread as an additional aid to your method. Doing both might even increase your success.   :wink2: 


http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...on-thread.html

----------


## TimeDragon97

I was initially going to forgo sleeping last night so I could fix my sleeping patterns as I can never fall asleep until after 3 a.m.  Lo & behold, 3 a.m. rolls around and I start to feel drowsy, so I figure, _Okay, let's give this RWI thing a shot._ I write down "Everytime I sleep, I will remember my dreams and realize that I am dreaming" roughly 27 times -- the front & back of a page. It became really painful; my handwriting even got sloppy and lazy. I tried going to sleep, but my shoulder started hurting really bad, so I gave up around 6 a.m. So much for that....

I'll try again tonight... with a shorter mantra!  ::lol::

----------


## LogicInLife

> I don't mean to rain on the parade...this certainly is a good exercise.
> 
> But you *can also achieve this* with typing.  
> 
> The act of writing works well because of the connections made but you will also make similar connections while typing. As long you're getting lucid...the manner in which you get there matters not.
> 
> Anyway, saying all that, I point you to the AutoSuggestion Thread as an additional aid to your method. Doing both might even increase your success.  
> 
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...on-thread.html



Actually, its scientifically proven that writing is 5 times more likely to aid with learning and memorization opposed to typing. Not only that, but if you attempt to do this before bed, the lights from a computer could keep you up when you lay down, completely making the exercise useless. Psychology today said, 'writing makes it stick more because you're putting effort in writing it, you're thinking it and you're reading it.' (I'll get my source sometime this afternoon)

I wasn't saying you're wrong, but, why I put that in the post was this; I didn't get my results from typing and I have yet to try it out. It's not so much that I don't know if it'll work, but that I don't want people getting different results and making claims when they typed opposed to write. Does that make sense? Though I'll probably put a disclaimer in my post after I get out of work today.





> I was initially going to forgo sleeping last night so I could fix my sleeping patterns as I can never fall asleep until after 3 a.m.  Lo & behold, 3 a.m. rolls around and I start to feel drowsy, so I figure, _Okay, let's give this RWI thing a shot._ I write down "Everytime I sleep, I will remember my dreams and realize that I am dreaming" roughly 27 times -- the front & back of a page. It became really painful; my handwriting even got sloppy and lazy. I tried going to sleep, but my shoulder started hurting really bad, so I gave up around 6 a.m. So much for that....
> 
> I'll try again tonight... with a shorter mantra!



Whenever I was testing my method, I would write my sentences during the day with a clear head. I want to say I wrote them at about 5 PM and went to bed roughly at 11PM. Clear your mind, and change what kind of pen you're using every now and then if it starts hurting. Stay calm and don't get frustrated. Like everything in life, if you try too hard, you typically fail.

*Sorry for any typo's, I just woke up.

----------


## TimeDragon97

Oh, I figured I was supposed to do it right before I went to bed so it would be fresh in my mind or something.

----------


## melanieb

> Whenever I was testing my method, I would write my sentences during the day with a clear head. I want to say I wrote them at about 5 PM and went to bed roughly at 11PM.




I agree about the computer monitor, it's definitely not good close to bedtime. I also write things down in the afternoon, usually around 3PM as that's my typical low-energy point.

----------


## Zoth

This is MILD. The goal of the exercise is developing your chances of remembering your intention that you wrote down in the paper. None the less, I think it really shows effort and dedication if you wrote it down 160 times in 3 days.

Most likely your expectations towards the exercise gave you some help to achieve those lucids (I also tried this some years ago and did get a lucid once), but I'd say this is a great way for those people who can't really get a grasp for mantras or have a hard time focusing on the "thought". Writing sentences might achieve the same effect and it's a more "get it done" exercise than things like visualization. Thanks for sharing  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

I really really like this idea. It's probably the first elegant and unique technique that I've seen here in quite a while. 

I hope this works well.

Congrats on the idea, I love it  :smiley:

----------


## Sageous

I agree with Zoth; this is definitely a form of MILD ... but that doesn't make it a bad thing!

Indeed, it is a very pleasant surprise to see a simple, workable MILD technique introduced in these forums.

A corollary, perhaps:  During WBTB, it is an excellent idea to write down your dreams, for the same reasons OP gives to explain his technique.

Thanks for sharing, LogicInLife, I hope lots of people give this a shot!

----------


## VagalTone

Intention is key to lucid dreaming and this is a nice way to practice intention, as you can keep track and compare your effort and results.

You write it all at once ? have you tried do write it throughout the day ?

----------


## LogicInLife

> Intention is key to lucid dreaming and this is a nice way to practice intention, as you can keep track and compare your effort and results.
> 
> You write it all at once ? have you tried do write it throughout the day ?



I chose a specific time during the day to just sit down and focus on it. I haven't played with breaking it down, but that's only because every time I start writing lines I start back at 1 so I can set a goal and don't cheat myself. To me it makes sense to do it in one sitting.





> This is MILD. The goal of the exercise is developing your chances of remembering your intention that you wrote down in the paper. None the less, I think it really shows effort and dedication if you wrote it down 160 times in 3 days.
> 
> Most likely your expectations towards the exercise gave you some help to achieve those lucids (I also tried this some years ago and did get a lucid once), but I'd say this is a great way for those people who can't really get a grasp for mantras or have a hard time focusing on the "thought". Writing sentences might achieve the same effect and it's a more "get it done" exercise than things like visualization. Thanks for sharing



My ADD causes MILD to be ineffective, thoughts over flow when trying to think my mantra. So I figured I'd need to hyper focus on a task opposed to just thoughts.

As for writing 160 times, I really enjoy writing and see it as opportunity for improving my crappy handwriting lol. Plus when I have a theory to do something I really want I can't help but hyper focus on it until I get results and move on to another theory.



Thank you all for the support, I hope you have the same results!

----------


## tofur

I did this and combined it with some visualizing and had a lucid that night.  Did it a few more nights and didn't have any more lucids, but I think this works.  It's important to stay focused on and engaged in the process of writing, thinking the phrase and feeling it as opposed to zoning out and going on autopilot just so you can be done with it.

----------


## LogicInLife

> I did this and combined it with some visualizing and had a lucid that night.  Did it a few more nights and didn't have any more lucids, but I think this works.  It's important to stay focused on and engaged in the process of writing, thinking the phrase and feeling it as opposed to zoning out and going on autopilot just so you can be done with it.



That is exactly why I read my sentence while I'm writing it, to ensure I'm focused on what's being written.

----------


## SIMDML

Great tutorial! It really makes sense to me since as a student my studying method is to write down stuff, and I always remember all I write. I'm giving it a shot tonight.

----------


## EmptyBucket

I will also gives this a shot tonight, tried last night half-assedly but will focus on it more tonight.
Also could this be used with one more phrase easily?

example: 

I will have a dream tonight
I will wake up still when I awake

In case one is practicing multiple mantras?

----------


## ninoslavi

I tried this last nigth. Didn't work for me. I will try again today....

----------


## Scionox

I'd say whether typing or writing works better varies from person to person, some people can dislike writing and/or be really horrible at it.  :Thinking: 
But yeah, i agree with what others said that it's variation of MILD, and it can also be used to help remembering waking life memory in dream and goals.  :smiley:

----------


## LogicInLife

I tried typing opposed to writing last night with no results. Typed 100 lines - "Tonight I wil realize I'm dreaming", I may try again with my original mantra tonight, but it could also be subconscious expectations thats blocking it. Whenever I type it feels automatic, it feels like there's less feeling in the typing than putting down letter for letter. I'll try again and get back to ya'll with results.

----------


## EmptyBucket

Tried this last night
Wrote down "When dreaming, I realize I'm dreaming." 30 times, and also wrote down the events of the day did it at about 11pm.

-No LD
-Amazing Recall

Will continue with this.

----------


## SophOnABun

Hi!
I just tried this last night-- Oh my god it works so well! I am a writer so my hands are used to writting a lot down at once, and my mantra, "Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams," worked. Thank you so much for coming up with this. (P.S. I wrote it 60 times and had 2 LDs.)

----------


## LogicInLife

> Hi!
> I just tried this last night-- Oh my god it works so well! I am a writer so my hands are used to writting a lot down at once, and my mantra, "Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams," worked. Thank you so much for coming up with this. (P.S. I wrote it 60 times and had 2 LDs.)



Awesome! I'm going to have to steal your mantra, it's significantly short and effective. P.S. Is your picture David Tennant, if so, The Doctor or Crouch?  

I've been trying to think of how to make this more effective with different sentences. Using "I will" and so on. Basically, what sentences confirm something to someone most effectively? Does that make sense?

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Revolutionary you say? Well, let's see how it works.

----------


## Sensei

Autosuggestion 101
1) It works as well as you truly believe (in your heart <3) that it will. 
2) The more you practice, the better you should get at it (if you believe)
3) Being too tired (mentally) will dampen the effect
4) Going through the motions of it will make it less effective

Sounds like a good tech. Really concentrating on it can help, but if you just write it down mindlessly, you will be screwed. I am not a fan of writing, because it is slower than typing. I am not a fan of typing all that out, since I like to spend my typing time writing books and being on DV.  :wink2:  But concentrating on a mantra can help you out any time throughout the day, how you concentrate on it (visuals, writing, typing, eating) is up to you. Good luck on your autosuggestion journey.





> I agree about the computer monitor, it's definitely not good close to bedtime. I also write things down in the afternoon, usually around 3PM as that's my typical low-energy point.



Computer monitor is bad for recall, and if you have any insomnia you should stay away from it 1 hour+ before bed time (sleep is important for LDing I am pretty sure). But for some, it isn't as bad as for others. Lots of things effect recall and awareness in a dream, but you can't stay away from all of them or you will be a monk.  :wink2:  I like to find out which ones effect me negatively more, and the ones that effect me positively more, and stay away from and stay close to those. Something I believe varies from person to person.

----------


## SophOnABun

I think that the best way to confirm something to yourself is to use "I will" and "I can." 

(P.S Doctor! EEEEEE! Fan girl moment, you must excuse me.)

----------


## melanieb

In most cases we've suggested people try using "I am" or "I do" and keep things in present tense. Additionally, keeping thoughts  or mantras short and simple, something that makes sense to your mind in relation to dreaming, works better than some complicated sentence or thought.

----------


## Sensei

> In most cases we've suggested people try using "I am" or "I do" and keep things in present tense. Additionally, keeping thoughts  or mantras short and simple, something that makes sense to your mind in relation to dreaming, works better than some complicated sentence or thought.



Somebody told me to keep it in present tense somewhere and I switched over to present tense. I have had much more success with mantras since then. I do know some people that use future and succeed, but it seems the majority of people that it works for use present tense.

----------


## tofur

> Hi!
> I just tried this last night-- Oh my god it works so well! I am a writer so my hands are used to writting a lot down at once, and my mantra, "Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams," worked. Thank you so much for coming up with this. (P.S. I wrote it 60 times and had 2 LDs.)



thats a great phrase, I'm gunna steal it too.

----------


## SophOnABun

> thats a great phrase, I'm gunna steal it too.



Feel free, if you think it'll help you succeed!

----------


## tofur

> Feel free, if you think it'll help you succeed!



I just finished writing it, it turned into "I remember that I'm dreaming, and I remember my dreams" by the time I was done.

----------


## Sman98

I'm tired of nights without any dreams. My dream recall is gone for few days now. I hope this one to help me.  ::sad2::

----------


## ninoslavi

This is awesome..I tried it again last night. Used "Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams"... I had one of the best lucids yet(felt like hour long).... ::banana::

----------


## MrOMGWTF

I tried it last night. The procedure was like this:
1. I wrote "I have lucid dreams every night" 21 times.
2. I read the text I wrote again. 
3. When I was falling asleep, I was still repeating my mantra.

Sadly, it didn't work. I expected it to work though. Better luck next time. I'll keep trying it.

----------


## TruMotion

I tried this last night and guess what... lucid dream. 
Wrote 'I realise when I'm dreaming' 30 times at about 1 am.

----------


## SIMDML

Tried it again last night (I tried before but didn't get a proper amount of sleep) and got a lucid. Thanks for sharing this awesome method!

----------


## TiredPhil

Just stumbled onto this old thread, and thought I would give it a go.
Report back in a few days.

----------


## Bobblehat

I wonder if you could use this approach to incubate a dream about writing a sentence that you RC in the dream? The sentence would be:

"I'll dream about checking this writing".

At the end of writing the sentence (while awake) you look back on the sentence and try to read it again. If it's wrong, you're dreaming. If you have any "logical" problems writing the sentence you're dreaming.

By the way, regarding the writing of the sentences becoming a habit: You can introduce rules that stop it becoming a habit. Such as:

Only write in capital letters.
Write without your hand wresting on the paper.
Never take the pen off the paper. 
Take five seconds to do each letter
Write with your left hand (if right handed)
Hold the pen between the index finger and middle finger instead of between thumb and index.

etc.

----------


## Sman98

Does it matter when I do this throughout the day?

----------


## VagalTone

> I tried this last night and guess what... lucid dream. 
> Wrote 'I realise when I'm dreaming' 30 times at about 1 am.



You just gave me an idea to fill my WBTB time

----------


## TiredPhil

I am trolling off topic now, sorry



Sman98 - Your Avatar is brilliant.
I have seen this guy talk, and although a few facts seem to pop up every now, and then. He defo' has a few marbles running loose in there.

----------


## EmptyBucket

2nd attempt at this method

Typed "When dreaming, I realize I'm dreaming." about 20 times and had a short lucid dream, give it a read if you like
Will continue with this method for now

7-2-2013 Transformative Love - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Ksero

Well, I tried this 3 nights in a row (50 lines per day), and have had no success, writing is only more effective than typing if you believe it to be that way, it varies from person to person, and honestly all I got out of this was a sore shoulder, I'm glad you found something that works for you though.

----------


## LogicInLife

> Well, I tried this 3 nights in a row (50 lines per day), and have had no success, writing is only more effective than typing if you believe it to be that way, it varies from person to person, and honestly all I got out of this was a sore shoulder, I'm glad you found something that works for you though.



Yeah, you have to be able to write with feeling and focus. As I said, I expected it wouldn't work for everyone, but I'm glad a lot of you are getting great results!

----------


## ninoslavi

Day 3 - nothing....

----------


## TiredPhil

I tried the method last night.
Dream recollection was vastly improved, but no results with the statement I wrote down. ( Yet )
Will have another go tonight

----------


## DreamHighlander

Cool. I will try this by writing.
I work 8 hours a day in front of a computer, then at home for more 2 hours. It's funny how writing on a paper is becoming rare for me. So, because i type a lot, it's already becoming an automatic task. I believe typing will not work for me. I will not be so focused. If i write on a paper i will focus more. I'll try it for sure.

----------


## LogicInLife

> Day 3 - nothing....



I found that after a week I had to change what I was writing down, and how I focused on what I was writing. I think once it becomes automatic you have to keep it fresh some how.

----------


## Bobblehat

> Day 3 - nothing....



Did you not find that you had some increase in dream content where you were writing something or where text was involved? My recent dreams have featured a lot more text than usual and one dream where I was writing.

----------


## ninoslavi

> Did you not find that you had some increase in dream content where you were writing something or where text was involved? My recent dreams have featured a lot more text than usual and one dream where I was writing.



Actually yes, I had more complex , more vivid and longer dreams while using this tehnique. I will continue this for now, but I will change mantra from time to time. I am still thinking in which language to write. I tried in my native language which is Slovak, but it works better in English for me. Maybe I try serbian some time because it's language that I use most of the time... 
So my success rate so far is 33%....

----------


## tofur

had an idea... what if we just free wheel it instead of sticking to a robotic statement.  So like, write a journal entry with full sentences and paragraphs, like a story about how amazing lucid dreamers we are, how often it happens for us, what we do, etc etc.  That keeps it fresh and would keep us more plugged into the process?  cause we naturally think up stories to ourselves, we don't usually repeat one statement over and over, we've got a whole monologue going in full sentence format...  I'm gunna try it

----------


## TruMotion

@ninoslavi
All that matters is that it gets inside your head.

----------


## Bobblehat

> had an idea... what if we just free wheel it instead of sticking to a robotic statement.  So like, write a journal entry with full sentences and paragraphs, like a story about how amazing lucid dreamers we are, how often it happens for us, what we do, etc etc.  That keeps it fresh and would keep us more plugged into the process?  cause we naturally think up stories to ourselves, we don't usually repeat one statement over and over, we've got a whole monologue going in full sentence format...  I'm gunna try it



I've tried that millions of times and it doesn't seem to have had an effect on my LD rate. Might be different for you, of course.

----------


## TruMotion

3rd night using this, another lucid dream. 2 LD's in 3 nights, that's a personal record, can't be a coincidence. 
I will definitely keep with this.

----------


## ninoslavi

4th night - nothing but just another long vivid dream...I think it helps me remember dreams more and gives me longer and more vivid dreams....So i will keep doing this tehnique....

----------


## Miau

Wow,Very interesting technique..I'll try it tonight xD

----------


## BillyTheKid

this should be more powerfull if you write not a general phrase like "i will remember that i am in a dream" but a personal mantra which is choosed according your own dream signs.

for example: one of my dream sign is that i usual wear a red shirt in my dreams, so i will use this mantra (which will be write some number of times): "if i ll wear a red shirt, i will know that i am in a dream".

should be powerfull, shouldn't it?

----------


## Miau

> this should be more powerfull if you write not a general phrase like "i will remember that i am in a dream" but a personal mantra which is choosed according your own dream signs.
> 
> for example: one of my dream sign is that i usual wear a red shirt in my dreams, so i will use this mantra (which will be write some number of times): "if i ll wear a red shirt, i will know that i am in a dream".
> 
> should be powerfull, shouldn't it?



 It is.

----------


## tofur

> this should be more powerfull if you write not a general phrase like "i will remember that i am in a dream" but a personal mantra which is choosed according your own dream signs.
> 
> for example: one of my dream sign is that i usual wear a red shirt in my dreams, so i will use this mantra (which will be write some number of times): "if i ll wear a red shirt, i will know that i am in a dream".
> 
> should be powerfull, shouldn't it?



make sense.  Or go the route Robert Waggoner did with his hands  "when I see my hands I'll realize I'm dreaming" or whatever.  hmm

----------


## Bobblehat

I think I will try this tonight. One thing that bothers me though: I do an awful lot of writing during the day anyway but rarely do I dream of writing. Maybe intention plays a strong part and I should add intention in my written phrase in some way?

----------


## DreamHighlander

Tonight i will try and write a more specific task to do. I want to meet a DC that appeared some time ago and he gave me his name. My phrase tonight will be:
"In my dream, i will call (name of DC) and have a talk".

----------


## tofur

> I think I will try this tonight. One thing that bothers me though: I do an awful lot of writing during the day anyway but rarely do I dream of writing. Maybe intention plays a strong part and I should add intention in my written phrase in some way?



I don't believe the desired outcome is to maifest the act of writing in dreams, rather the act of writing is just a particularly effective way of programming the subconscious

----------


## LogicInLife

With the mantras I use I typically just know I'm dreaming when using this technique. Though I like the idea of incorporating dream signs. So far I've switched mantras and have had a LD every night.

----------


## Bobblehat

Success did not knock on my door last night after using this tech. I will try again tonight.

----------


## bluremi

I have tried this a couple different ways.

1) In the late afternoon I wrote variations on "Upon waking, I will lay still and  try to enter a dream" 30 times, slowly and carefully.
2) Upon WBTB, wrote it 15 more times and went back to sleep.

No results, no improvement to recall. I was definitely motivated, though, since it caused me to think about it all day.

----------


## Kuyarei

gonna try it. reporting tomorrow  ::D:

----------


## ninoslavi

day 5 - nothing,...

day 6 - 2 lucid dreams... and I was typing instead of writing...

----------


## Kuyarei

Didn't work, but it may be because i didn't write 30 times and didn't use a proper mantra.

----------


## TruMotion

Do you think that switching mantras from time to time would be beneficial?

----------


## martydee

Does it matter what time of day we do this?

----------


## LucidLucius

This is the first technique to work  for me I will try it again tonight and report my findings.

----------


## TiredPhil

I tried this method again last night.
The result was a very clear dream, with lots of easily remembered events in.
Dream was of someone going up a steep pathway to save some stranded schoolkids.
After splitting the kids up into groups of 12. Each group with one teacher in charge, they were led down at intervals of 2 min's
This had nothing to do with my intended dream, but the results were very clear.
Looks like this method gets you into a state where dreams can be recalled more easily.

----------


## dutchraptor

I've been doing this and my lucid rate has gone up slightly (as far as I've noticed) but the main thing I've noticed is way more legible writing in my non-lucids. And I also love looking at my copy filled with hundreds of lines.
The method I use is that every time I don't have a lucid dream I have to write 10 more lines than the day before, every night I do have a lucid dream I have to write ten less. It's like a reward system for having lucids.

----------


## Darthviciouz

Sounds, like a good technic. I used to have a stable frequency of LD, but since I travel it drop down. I will tell you how does it goes, also if is possible to add an objetive to your LD. that's what interest me, at the moment. 

Many Greetings.

----------


## Bobblehat

This is what I've been doing (when I get time)

1: Create ten different ways to write "Am I dreaming"

2: Memorise those ways

3: When I write "Am I dreaming" I go back to the start and write over the words "Am I dreaming" again (so that if I find myself doing the exercise in a dream I'll increase chances of noticing anomaly and becoming lucid)

4: Write the lines before going to bed.

I've had 1 lucid and text has featured more (and scrutinising mistakes in text!) in dreams.

----------


## Miau

I tried it :3 Yup,For me it works. Good job!

----------


## fogelbise

I believe this played a part, at the very least, in me becoming lucid last night. Thank you to the OP and all of the follow up posts that made it clear that it was working for a good sampling of people! I typed out "I know I am dreaming. I remember my dreams." initially 30 times but after reading some more success posts decided to do 20 more. It is much less tiring for me to type than to handwrite so it was good to see that typing worked for someone on here. I plan to add Dutchraptor's reward/penalty idea as well to write more or less depending on if I get lucid.

----------


## Bobblehat

The OP didn't invent the technique, he just re-popularised something that already existed.

----------


## LucasPotter

Interesting. I'm already in bed now, but I'll try this tomorrow... sounds like a really good technique.

----------


## LucasPotter

It's now 7PM and I've just written "I know I'm dreaming." thirty times. Will report back tomorrow.  :smiley:

----------


## PresentMoment

I've done this a few times since reading the thread a week or so ago, using the mantra "I am Lucid". Even on the nights where I never became lucid, I had some very interesting dreams, and when I did it during a wake back to bed, I became lucid a personal record 5 times, two of them were wake induced, but I think that it helps for that as well, seeing as it helps keep the idea behind the mantra in your head as your body falls asleep, making you less likely to lose awareness.

----------


## jamesninja

> Hi!
> I just tried this last night-- Oh my god it works so well! I am a writer so my hands are used to writting a lot down at once, and my mantra, "Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams," worked. Thank you so much for coming up with this. (P.S. I wrote it 60 times and had 2 LDs.)



How long before sleep did you do it?

----------


## CherryBomb

Wow, this sounds really good! I'll try this out for a week and I hope the quality of my dreams go up, as well as the chance to go lucid!  :smiley:

----------


## DreamWanderer

Lately I haven't been on here nor trying/practicing LDs BUT I have rekindled my ambition....so tonight I will try this. I wrote down a couple sentences, now I will type them out, then recite them in my mantra before bed. Kudos to the phrase "Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams" so here goes...I will report any LDs/vivd dreams. 

Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams Remember I'm dreaming, remember my dreams 

Well let's see how this goes  ::D:  Sweet dreams everyone!  ::banana::

----------


## TheSilverWolf

Hey guys, I am trying this tonight before I go to bed, pen and paper style. I'm going to write a full page of a mantra, not sure what yet, and will report tomorrow. I am SO EXCITED by this idea! 

~SilverWolf~

----------


## DreamWanderer

No luck last night but will try again!

----------


## TheSilverWolf

I didn't have any luck getting lucid, but I remembered a dream and a fragment after 2 days of being "dry" so...that's something  :smiley:

----------


## Astaroth

Didn't work for me last night, I'll try tonight again  ::D:

----------


## CHiLLEN

I'll add this to my arsenal of techniques. More the merrier, I think. 

I'll opt to do the typing as I don't want to write it out and then get over the writing after a few days. If I do on PC after that I'll feel as if it won't work as well and stuff my chances.

3 mantras may be a bit much but I'll try it,
I remain still when I awaken 
I keep my eyes closed when I awaken
I recall my dreams when I awaken

----------


## theSUMisONE

I've been a lurker to this forum for a few years now haha, but I decided to post today to show my results,

Every now and then I get lucid dreams but they're not too common for me, this past week I've been REALLY adamant about reality checks so maybe that was a factor

I wrote "I will remember my dreams, realize I am dreaming, and become lucid" 33 times

Result was I had 3 REALLY vivid dreams and I can remember them really good

Definitely trying this again today, debating whether or not to change the mantra or use different ones

----------


## Pickman

I tried this yesterday evening, but I had a crappy night sleep and it didn't work.  Not giving up on it yet though.  

Question for the OP:  How important is timing in the writing exercise?  By that I mean, does it matter what time of the day that you perform this?

----------


## fogelbise

> I tried this yesterday evening, but I had a crappy night sleep and it didn't work.  Not giving up on it yet though.  
> 
> Question for the OP:  How important is timing in the writing exercise?  By that I mean, does it matter what time of the day that you perform this?



Not sure if the OP is still responding on this thread so I will try to help for now. This seems to work the same way any mantra does. I think the closer to bedtime the better, but if it is easier to do it earlier, then that would be better than not doing it at all. If you find this exercise in the OP is an easier way to regularly do a mantra, then it should help to continue. It almost always helps me with recall if I include something like "I remember my dreams." When I remember to do it, I type and think about what I am typing and sometimes say it out loud. Some people seem to get more effect handwriting it.

----------


## LucasPotter

I had forgotten about this... I only tried it twice and I wasn't sleeping well back then, so I'll give it a try this week.  :smiley:

----------


## Pickman

> Not sure if the OP is still responding on this thread so I will try to help for now. This seems to work the same way any mantra does. I think the closer to bedtime the better, but if it is easier to do it earlier, then that would be better than not doing it at all. If you find this exercise in the OP is an easier way to regularly do a mantra, then it should help to continue. It almost always helps me with recall if I include something like "I remember my dreams." When I remember to do it, I type and think about what I am typing and sometimes say it out loud. Some people seem to get more effect handwriting it.



Thanks for that fogelbise.  I have been doing it closer to bedtime, mainly because that's the only time I have to do it in, so it's good to know that I'm doing it right.  I would prefer to write by hand, I don't want to look at a flickering screen before turning in.

----------


## Vicarious

the following Mantra that i use : " I realize im dreaming, and i control my dream" which in my language (portuguese) is: Eu apercebo-me que estou a sonhar, e controlo o meu sonho" 
Do you think that is too long for a Mantra? because i have no problem in writing this, im starting to follow this technique and i will like to know what you think its more effective.

----------


## VagalTone

Hi Vicarious ! I think its good as long as you feel comfortable and confident. As a side note, Laberge recommends in the MILD technique « next time i'm dreaming, i will remember to recognize that i'm dreaming» which is even bigger. If you say the mantra in your mind, it can help to sinchronize with your breathing.

----------


## DreamHighlander

The technique VagalTone said is my favourite. It helped me a lot.

(Even if i has nothing to say, i had to post something to be the 3rd post in a row from Portugal).  :wink2:

----------


## Vicarious

hell yeah, so many portugueses here eheh...anyway, i was using the mantra " when i dream i dream lucid" or in portuguese " quando sonho, sonho lucido" but i think that i will go keeping with this, and seeing the results...this last days i havent been much active on this thing of wrinting mantras, just a few. but its coicidence, since i start to do this, like one week ago, i started to had some LD...in a WILD way i think.

----------


## glassp

I'm going to get my notebook from school and try this out.
Thanks.

----------


## Aldraz

LogicInLife I must to thank you ! This method just gained me first 2 short LDs !  :smiley:  First day I tried long mantra with realizing that Im dreaming. I typed it on PC like 50 times and then I wrote it on a paper like 30 times. And nothing..
So second day I just made a mantra : "I will remember my dreams.", cuz I did not even remember normal dreams.. And guess what.. I was probably really focused and I had my first inducted LDs !  :smiley:  (even when mantra was just to remember my dreams..).
I writed it just 20times and typed it for 150 times.. I think I got better visual memory and writing is not good for me as typing.. so yeah, It works even with typing !  :smiley: 
And ofcourse I remember them and normal dream before also. But I would not realize that Im dreaming without RC knowledge. I think this method is best for begginers.

----------


## wichard

didnt work for me  :Sad:  i tried about 70 times "i know im dreaming". the dream signs were very obvious though. people changing into dragons and monkeys, cant believe that didnt make me lucid. for this night i'll try: i recognize dream signs

----------


## Aldraz

> didnt work for me  i tried about 70 times "i know im dreaming". the dream signs were very obvious though. people changing into dragons and monkeys, cant believe that didnt make me lucid. for this night i'll try: i recognize dream signs



Well, then you should try ADA technique, or just try involve your RCs to everyday rutine, mostly when you are outside with some people.

But I must admit, this RWI technique require more focus on lines which you write. Yesterday I was writing simple mantra "I will realize Im dreaming" for like 100 times and then typed it for 250 times ! And nothing.. So It's not that easy and not working everyday.. but if you try combine this with ADA, I think It should help you.  :smiley:

----------


## wichard

didnt get lucid  :Sad:  i cant seem to recognize dreamsigns as something that tells me im dreaming. i'll keep doing my RC through the day and i'll find out what this ADA is.

but my dreams are more vivid, if only i got lucid i remember some stuff i really did not want to miss

----------


## killarrize

I'm definitely going to try this tonight! (I'll report back sometime if anything happens)

Thanks a lot btw! (seeing as no other method has worked for me yet...:/)

----------


## FreeUnity

> *The R.W.I (Repetition of Writing Induction) Technique* 
> By LogicInLife
> 
> *Origin:* 
> Before I describe the technique, I would like to give the readers some background information on how I came up with it. 
> While reading, Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen Laberge, I came across an Appendix Supplementary Exercises in which Stephen Laberge gives his readers an exercise list for increasing will power. One of the examples he published is this, Write 100 times, I will write a useless exercise.
> A sudden flash back of my childhood came to mind when I read this section in his book. My ex-step father used to make me write lines whenever I had done something bad to learn from my mistake. Nonetheless, once I had written I will not forget my house key a thousand times, I never forgot to take it with me whenever I had left for school. 
> Psychologically speaking, repetition is key for learning and memorization and the power of writing something (opposed to thinking or speaking) X amount of times can be extremely effective. 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'll have to try this next week.

----------


## TwitchLucidity

I dont know if someone pointed this out yet, did not look through every page, but saying a mantra in present tense is better then future, because your subconscious will take it easier. Saying it in future tense confuses your subconscious, works, but I think you should try it with present tense.  :tongue2:

----------


## Denholm

This looks like a very interesting variation on the MILD technique. I'm playing with a few techniques at the moment, but I'll be sure to try this in the not-too-distant future!  ::D:

----------


## sena123

This induction technique interest me a lot! 
Tried this method yesterday with no success. 
I wrote down my own mantras in indonesian language like this : 'ketika aku mimpi, aku selalu ingat dan sadar bahwa itu mimpi" also I made an improvisation by writing down another mantra : 'setiap aku mimpi, mimpinya selalu jelas, nyata, lama dan bisa dikendalikan"

In English should be like this :
1. "When I'm dreaming, I always remember and aware of my dreams"
2. "Everytime I'm dreaming, my dreams always clear, real, long and controllable" 
(please correct those sentences if you found any mistake)

30 lines for 1st mantra and around 10 lines for the second one. The result wasn't really good. I had longer dream last night and also I can felt the sensations better (fear, tired and etc). But, it still not vivid and I wasn't aware in the dream. 
Gonna try another mantra today !

----------


## sena123

Yeahhh....my second try was a success. !!  ::D: 
But, Instead writing down the mantras on the paper, I imagine writing down the mantras on my imagination board. 
Just like LogicinLife said "... make sure the sentence is being focused on" I was really really focused on the mantras.

I changed my previous mantras to "I will awake when I'm dreaming"
That night, after I woke up from dreaming, I immediately did WILD and LUCID !

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

----------


## MattBrad

Shit I just wrote "I wake up after every dream, stay still, and remember the dream." 30 times. My hand writing was so sloppy towards the end but eligible if you try haha. And my hand is exhausted.

----------


## enak101

Did this last night after turning computer monitor off (was about 2 am or bit before)
Wrote 50 lines (2 whole pages in my book) of "I remember i'm dreaming, I remember my dreams."
Fell asleep relatively fast for me (30 or 40 minutes)
Remembered a dream in so much vivid detail, I wrote almost another 50 lines on the one dream!

So far some good results, one of the best nights sleep i've had in a while and the best i've recalled a dream in a long while.
Hopefully this can get my sleep pattern back on track and get me some lucids  ::D:

----------


## enak101

Did my 50 lines again, recalled 2 or 3 dreams (not sure when they started/ended exactly). Went back to sleep and recalled another in very good detail. It's working for my recall at least!

----------


## mcwillis

My friend said it took a month of 100 times a day writing down his mantra to get results.  So for some people a little dedication is required.

----------


## Bobblehat

This can also help with prospective memory exercises. Write the word over and over again and you're more likely to notice it during the day.





> My friend said it took a month of 100 times a day writing down his mantra to get results.  So for some people a little dedication is required.



Not seen you for a while, mcwillis. Got anything new to tell us about?

----------


## spd

This looks like a great idea! Can fit into my MILD routine easily because it is mnemonic device that improves prospective memory! I shall write it 50 times (I am mindful in my dreams ) and repeat it inymy nightly routine. I think it works for a lot of people because it engages your sense of touch (writing) and vision (reading) to help you remember it. Looks like a very powerful tool but I don't like the idea of relying on it alone, I will use visualisation and repeat my mantra as well and of course keep up my awareness work 

This is an amazing idea!

----------


## mcwillis

> Not seen you for a while, mcwillis. Got anything new to tell us about?



Hello Bobblehat.  I have got something new.  I stopped having night-time DILD's as my life became too busy and why I have been away from here for a while.  I tried something new and very simple - 5 DILD's in a month.  I stopped on purpose for 2 months - no lucid dreams.   I started again last night and had a lucid dream.  Will write something up at the weekend, if I'm not too busy.

----------


## dallinac

I'm gonna try this! I can't wait to see what happens!

----------


## Djaxup

just wanted to confirm, this method worked great for me last night. I wrote my mantra down into my dream journal for 4 Pages (about 35-40 times). It was 6-7 pm at the time, and I went to bed 10:30 pm.

I had a regular dream with good recall, one super vivid regular dream with good recall and a very short lucid ending, and a nice flying lucid dream at the end. Thanks a lot, I will definitely do this again. Little time invested and still great effect, I like that.
The dreams are in my DJ here on DV.

----------


## SamtheMan12

Oldddd thread but whatever... gonna try this out tonight. Will report back if successful

----------


## N8thegr8

Friend, I am a aspiring psychologist and I did this before I went to sleep before I stumble across your experiment! Funny thing is I barely had repetition thus harborig no results. Silly me for only righting the mantra 5 times lol thank you for your post now I will try this but this time with way more the repetitions  :wink2:

----------


## swishdish21

Thanks man!  Tried this for the first time last night and had my first lucid dream after trying for 3 months  :tongue2:   Used a combination of wbtb/this and wrote 50 times this is a dream, recall my dreams.

----------


## BenHull

Hey! I know this post is kinda old, but...I'm gonna try it tonight. I'll tell the results tommorow.

And btw, it sounds like a good technique.

----------


## InnerVision

I've actually been doing this for the past 3 days without knowing about this thread and it has improved my recall significantly! I will also post some results; I think this thread should be kept up since it's a really valuable technique imo.

----------


## BenHull

Didn't work last night, but I'm definitely continuing with this method.

----------


## InnerVision

I didn't get lucid either but I am primarily using it for recall improvement and it worked amazingly; somehow, I naturally woke up after 3 REM periods (1:30 am, 3:00 am, 5:30 am) and remember 3 relatively large fragments of dreams. I used this line: 'I question reality and remember my dreams' as I have just started actively RC'ing and training my prospective memory for dreamsign recognition while improving recall. I wrote it 33 times, in an A4 lined notebook (which has 34 lines; I wrote the 33rd line in larger capitals with an exclamation mark behind it).

I'll continue to use this and post here if I notice any advancement or change.

----------

I've tried this two nights in a row. I didnt do it for lucid mind you, but to meet someone in my dream. When it didn't work the first time, i thought it was the flare of my phones light that kept me up. Now though i dont think works. I'm gonna try something diffrent  :Sad:

----------


## Dragnets

Never had Lucid Dream before.

First attempt: 30 manifesto sentence 1 hour prior sleep.

Had 2 great memory dream recall.

----------

